# old Schwinn?



## dogdart (Jul 12, 2017)

Whilst trolling the back alleys looking for scrap metal,  I happened upon this ol beauty.  
Think it will make a nice rat rod with some flat black paint and this springerI have ; )


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 12, 2017)

Oh God...I hope you're kidding:eek:


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 12, 2017)

dogdart said:


> Whilst trolling the back alleys looking for scrap metal,  I happened upon this ol beauty.
> Think it will make a nice rat rod with some flat black paint and this springerI have ; )View attachment 643519 View attachment 643520



Beautiful! Whats the badge say? Barry


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 12, 2017)

Heck yea--go for it! They made a kazillion of those things-dare to be different. V/r Shawn


----------



## dogdart (Jul 12, 2017)

Logan Gregg HDW
SPEEDWELL 
Pittsburgh


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 12, 2017)

If you're gonna do it, do it right. Don't forget the apes!


----------



## dogdart (Jul 12, 2017)

and nanner seat 
maybe bob those pesky fenders


----------



## Cooper S. (Jul 12, 2017)

Is there a way to block a thread? Let me know so if you do decide to paint it black...


----------



## dogdart (Jul 12, 2017)

getting ready


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 12, 2017)

dogdart said:


> View attachment 643542
> getting ready



Anyone local to this guy who can intervene??? Preferably a big guy who can tackle him to ground and muscle that can of spray paint outta his hands!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 12, 2017)

dogdart said:


> Logan Gregg HDW
> SPEEDWELL
> Pittsburgh View attachment 643521




That badge is cool but, hell, I wouldn't even mask it off--go for the stealth look! Be sure to post up pics after you "Get-r-done"! V/r Shawn


----------



## Oilit (Jul 12, 2017)

Why not paint it pink to match the springer?
I see you've been a member since 2009 so I assume you're trolling, right?


----------



## John G04 (Jul 12, 2017)

Please please please don't paint that


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm curious to see how it looks!! Maybe you can do mine too


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 12, 2017)

Was this bike in a giant zip lock baggy for the past 80years or what?


----------



## dogdart (Jul 12, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> I'm curious to see how it looks!! Maybe you can do mine too



almost done with paint 
pics soon


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 12, 2017)

dogdart said:


> almost done with paint
> pics soon



Well hopefully you stripped the OG paint off.


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 12, 2017)

Tha


dogdart said:


> Logan Gregg HDW
> SPEEDWELL
> Pittsburgh View attachment 643521



Thank you! Beautiful! Barry


----------



## dogdart (Jul 12, 2017)

all done with paint work 

not even gonna try and touch anything up , just a thorough cleaning and as many OG parts as 
possible


----------



## John G04 (Jul 12, 2017)

Thank you for not painting that it will look great


----------



## Dave K (Jul 12, 2017)

Wow that paint is cleaning up amazing.  Keep the pictures coming


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 12, 2017)

Maybe he's just wiping it down in prep for the flat black?


----------



## dogdart (Jul 12, 2017)

some before shots


----------



## dogdart (Jul 12, 2017)

as far as I got today


----------



## 56 Vette (Jul 12, 2017)

That is one good looking Schwinn right there! Gonna look amazing after your detail job, can't wait for more pics!! Joe


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 14, 2017)

very cool.


----------



## Schmity03 (Jul 23, 2017)

What did you use to clean the paint up


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 24, 2017)

Nice original paint! I can't believe how sharp the white darts are. What year is it? serial #?


----------



## dogdart (Jul 24, 2017)

Schmity03 said:


> What did you use to clean the paint up



0000 steel wool and P B'laster
then polishingcompound and finish up with Turtle wax

1937


----------



## dave429 (Aug 10, 2017)

dogdart said:


> 0000 steel wool and P B'laster
> then polishingcompound and finish up with Turtle wax
> 
> 1937 View attachment 649801




Beautiful Bike, Thanks for the paint cleaning tips!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Aug 11, 2017)

1938 Model "C"; nice bike! Moore and more as you clean, the bike appears to be worth several hundred dollars... whereas a flat-black wanna-be sting-ray would only be worth, $50.00?


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Aug 12, 2017)

May have 1937 crank; but, numbers small and even fall into 1938 scope! Really NICE job, so far!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Aug 12, 2017)

looks awesome!


----------



## Teresa Vega (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello, new to this forumMy dads bike is a quality Chicago schwinn. Not sure what to Dow its this bike, I wanted to restore and use it but I don't think it has ever been painted over, it looks original, can someone help me with info?? It would be so much appreciated!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 14, 2017)

Teresa Vega said:


> View attachment 660738 View attachment 660739 View attachment 660740 View attachment 660741 Hello, new to this forumMy dads bike is a quality Chicago schwinn. Not sure what to Dow its this bike, I wanted to restore and use it but I don't think it has ever been painted over, it looks original, can someone help me with info?? It would be so much appreciated!!!





Start a new Thread in the Schwinn section here.  https://thecabe.com/forum/index/all-things-schwinn.33/

Appears that some repainting has been done on your bike.


----------



## vincev (Aug 15, 2017)

dogdart said:


> 0000 steel wool and P B'laster
> then polishingcompound and finish up with Turtle wax
> 
> 1937 View attachment 649801



Bike looks great ! You did forget to do one thing..........You forgot to grind the paint off the serial number so we could see it.lol


----------



## dogdart (Sep 6, 2017)

Progress is slow as summertime has more to offer than hanging out in the garage
But I put some temporary wheels on to get it off the stand to ready some other bikes for swap


----------



## dogdart (Oct 10, 2017)

Finally have a chance to work on this a little 
Got original rear wheel cleaned and regreased
Mounted up old set of BFG repops

Little at a time


----------



## hashbrown (Oct 11, 2017)

Dude, is that a mushroom head show poster in the background? ! I don't think there's many of us into these 2 hobbies. .... haha! Great bike man and from what I see you got a great old building to work in. Awesome setup with I'm assuming some great music in the background.


----------



## dogdart (Feb 22, 2018)

hashbrown said:


> Dude, is that a mushroom head show poster in the background? ! I don't think there's many of us into these 2 hobbies. .... haha! Great bike man and from what I see you got a great old building to work in. Awesome setup with I'm assuming some great music in the background.



Seen Mushroom Head many times in their early days

Almost to the finish line 
A couple more things to go


 
Put Silver Ray on as place holder until I get a complete Hornlight. Also looking for correct dropstand


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 22, 2018)

I'm wondering if those tires would look better if you painted the bike black.  




Looks darn nice as is though!


----------



## Dave K (Feb 22, 2018)

That red paint is popping!!!  Nice clean up.


----------

